# Meet our new golden rescue!



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Congratulations to Sam and thank you so much for adopting another rescue! They are the best. So glad Wylie and Sammy have become best buds already. I'm sure Murphy had a paw in bringing this about. And GRRCC is a great group, too.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

They look great together...and I love the names.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

This is wonderful news. Your boys look very happy together and I'm so glad that they are getting along. Both your dogs are very beautiful.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations! They are both beautiful!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Darlene, Thank You for rescuing Sam, he is adorable as is his brother Wylie.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Omg, he's so cute!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations on your new handsome boy. Glad that him and Wylie are such buddies right off the bat. Thank you for rescuing a dog.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Congratulations and thank you for rescuing!!! they are both very cute!! I'm sure Wylie is so happy to have a playmate.

I'm a foster home for the GR Charlotte rescue. Aren't Bodee and Wylyn awesome?  Be sure to bring your boys out to the Dunk your Dog day at Wickersham Ranch this June 5th. It's a total blast! I look forward to meeting you and the pups if you can make it!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Both boys are adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm glad they are having so much fun with each other and I hope Sam begins to fill the hole left in your heart by the loss of Murphy. He was also adorable.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Darlene,

Sammy is a sweetheart and I love how the two boys posed together for the photo! 

I'm so happy you found a rescue. I hope you all have many many happy and healthy years together!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome Darlene, Congratulations on your new addition to the family! Your boys are beautiful! I love hearing about them wrestling together-sounds like a match made in heaven.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

They're both awesome!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

:appl::appl::appl:Very beautiful!! Thank you for rescuing !!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wylie and Sam*

Wylie and Sam- I love their names and I can't believe how they pose oh so nice!!

What beautiful boys you have and God Bless you for rescuing!!

Murphy would approve!!


----------



## Emily&Brody (Mar 15, 2010)

Cute!

Hooray for rescues!


----------



## cangolden (Oct 12, 2009)

They're so handsome, they look like best bud pups. Murphy is looking down on them with a huge Golden smile  I've been looking at golden rescues here in Florida,since my Candy went to the bridge at 16 yrs on 3/16/10. I feel it's too soon right now,but I'll definitely get a Golden Rescue.


----------



## Mal (Apr 21, 2010)

Love the names! Looks like those 2 are going to be great buddies. Congrats!


----------

